# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هنا نغني لي دار جعل

## المحترف

*هاك من دار جعل هااااااااااااك من دار جعل 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ما قصرو والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ناس دار جعل ظبطوا الهولال المهلهل الماشي تونس عشان يتهلهل وما قصرتو مع الزعيم و الشفت فليكس خلي الهلال محتاج فيكس خخخخخخخخخخخخ والقادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ولله الحمد الارباب مبسوط مليار قيراط  نكايه  في البرير الكلامو كلام الطير
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الهليل المهلهل أنا عجبنى ليه سيرتو بالخميس أنا عجبني ليه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
زاد حنينى لارض الشباب...
فر قلبى وزاد العذاب ...
بى دمائى انا بكتب خطاب ....
انا وخيالى اليوم فى عتاب..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
ياخ شندى مدنيه وجمال ..
فيها زولى انا سمح الخصال ..
ماحصل فى يوم قال وقال ..
ضاع منامى وتابع الخيال...
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
عايز اكتب لى شندى فوق ...
قال لى اصبر بالله روق..
من عيونن ضاع العشوق ..
فر بسيمن شبه البروق ..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
عايز اروح من شندى القرى..
من قريش راجع لى وراء..
فى القليع الصيد ياترى..
والله فى خيلات ضرا..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
برضى ماشى وانا لى امل ..
جو الحوش ازداد الوجل ..
جينا للعرقوق فى مهل ..
فى الدويمات ناير المقل...
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
الوصول لى بلد الحبيب ..
في الفجيجة أزداد اللهيب ..
فى المتمه ياخ الطبيب ...
ارحمونى وفى القوز اطيب..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شششششششششششششششششندي نفرررررررررر
والافريقي بببببببببببببببببببببريررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رر
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*والله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*والله يا عجبكو 
بكرة ناس الهلال في جرايدهم تقلي 
تصريح لي ود البري يقول دي تامر كبير 
وكمان عجبكو قال قصيدة في الهلال 
قبل ما يستاذن من ناس الهلال
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*أشرب جبنة في الزريبة الزريبة محل ما ولدت
 خليهو  الزعيم الارسنال  ليهو بعدت
:1 (47):
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

والله يا عجبكو 
بكرة ناس الهلال في جرايدهم تقلي 
تصريح لي ود البري يقول دي تامر كبير 
وكمان عجبكو قال قصيدة في الهلال 
قبل ما يستاذن من ناس الهلال





:1 (17):     :624293: :00020457: 


والله قوليهم نتقابل في القسم بس خخخخخخخخخخخ




















:1 (49):  والله يا شرقاوي دي بالغت فيها شديد :21:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ابشروا بالخير
حرررررررررررم كان انجلد
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

الهليل المهلهل أنا عجبنى ليه سيرتو بالخميس أنا عجبني ليه 



هههههههااااا دي صعبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ابشروا بالخير
حرررررررررررم كان انجلد





ابشر يا زول :sm127:خش النص يلا 


:41jg:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاكم يا حلوين معلومات عن شندي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



شندي دائما تذكرني باللحظات السعيدة و الحزينة أيضا؛ فقد انحدرت أصول أبواي منها؛ فمن حلة المحطة و مربع ثمانية كان التزاوج الذي جمع موظف السكة حديد ميرغني ببنت الزراعي محمد الطيب كأطول علاقة حميده عايشتها في حياتي… عاشوا متجاورين و قبروا متجاورين أيضا بفارق عامين عندما لم يقو والدي من البقاء وحده بعدها …سالت دموعه و بللت وجهه عندما لم تستطع أن ترد عليه ليلتها… كما سالت دموعهما مجتمعة عندما غادرهم “عصمت” قبلها بسبعة سنين… رحمهما الله بقدر رحمته التي وسعت كل شئ. فكانت مدينة الخرطوم مسواهم الأخير…

الا أن شندي كانت مرتع صباهم و صبانا نحن، و ما زلنا نعود اليها كل سانحة ففيها أهلنا و فيها منزلنا و جنينتنا. ركبنا في شندي “الحمير” و تنقلنا ما بين شندي فوق و التحتانية موقع المزرعة و أكلنا ثمار المانجو من أشجارها و الطعمية من “بت رشوان” و الببسي من دكان “العماوي” و لبسنا الطواقي و الشالات من نسج “النقادة” …و انتقل حب شندي الى أولادي أيضا التي نسير اليها كل موسم ليقطفوا من أشجار المانجو ذاتها و يتشربوا بحب وطنهم.

تقع مدبنة شندي إلى الشمال من الخرطوم بحوالي مائة وعشرون كيلو متر في الضفة الشرقية من النيل وتصلها خطوط السكة الحديد المتجه شمالاً الى حلفا و كريمة و يربطها طريق بري كان ترابا الى أن قبل المواطنين التحدي و صار مسفلتا، و تبع التقسيم الجديد صارت عاصمة للمحافظة و تبع لها العديد من المحليات “كحجر العسل”  وتضم الآن أكثر من ثلاثة وعشرون قرية منها حجر العسل والوادي السعيد والشيخاب والبسابير وكذلك محلية كبوشية والمتمة التي تقع جنوب غرب مدينة شندي. ومن أشهر القرى التي تضمها محلية المتمة قرية السيال الصغير والسيال الكبير وبها مشروع السيال وقري الكروماب والصلوعاب – الهوبجي – ود حامد وحجر الطير – ود الحبشي – وهناك محلية طيبة الخواض ومن أشهر قراها – المغاوير – العقيدة و قري كلي والمكنية.
تتميز شندي بالجناين و الغطاء الزراعي الكثيف و سكنتها اسر عريقة تنتمي للصفر و الغبش مثل ال كرار و ال ابوحربة و ال ابوزيد و ال عفاس و ال تاجر و تتكون من عدة قري متفرقة .. يمتهن اهلها الزراعة و التجارة حيث يتوزعون كتجار في جميع مدن السودان. وتعتبر من المدن الزراعية حيث توجد بها أكبر منطقة لزراعة المانجو وكذلك تشتهر بإنتاج الفول المصري والبصل والفاصوليا والعديد من الفواكه. وبها العديد من المصانع حيث بها مصنع النسيج والذي يعتبر من أوائل مصانع النسيج في السودان. وتوجد بها العديد من المدارس مدرسة الاستقلال الابتدائية، عبد الكريم السيد الثانوية العامة، شندي الثانوية  وكذلك بها جامعة شندي والعديد من المؤسسات التعليمية.
كذلك بها عدد من المشاريع المروية ومن اهمها مشروع قندتو الزراعي، ومشروع كبوشية الذي تقع معظم أراضيه في قرية ديم القراي التي تعتبر من أكبر وأهم قرى شرق النيل التابعة لمحافظة شندي، وكذلك مشروع الزيداب وكلي وغيرها من المشاريع الحديثه مشروع الشهيد يمتد من العوتيب جنوبا حتي قري التضامن شمالا.
اما جامعة شندي فهي من الجامعات الحديثه  و تشتمل علي عدد من الكليات الطب -الصحة القانون اداب – تربيه الاقتصاد- تنمية المجتمع. أما من ناحية الفن لقد قدمت مدينة شندي عدد من الفنانين الذين عطروا سموات السودان امثال الشفيع – علي ابراهيم – مجذوب أونسه – حسين شندي – محجوب كبوشية -الطيب عبدالله. أما في مجال الرياضة فبها عدد من الاندية التي مثلت في دوري السودان وهي (الاهلي النيل -سارديه – حوش بانقا – الهلال – الهدف، ومن اللاعبين المشهورين صلاح عبدالمحمود – علي فليكو – معتصم صديق – ناصر ابراهيم. ومن اشهر المدارس مدرسة شندي الاهليه عبدالله الحسن حوش بانقا منذ عام 1976 .

تشهد شندي الان نقلة في مجال التعليم الخاص فأنشأت بها العديد من المدارس الخاصة لجميع المراحل و التي تميزت بمستواها التعليمي والاجتماعي وتشهد ايضا تطورا عمرانيا كبيرا.

(مسروووووووووووق)
ده شكر لشندي كلها مش ناس الاهلي بس ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*الليله استعدُّوا وركبوا خيل الكر .... وقدّامن عقيدن باللّغر دفر


جنياتن العزاز الليله تتنتر ...... ويا (سيد اللبن) قول لي جدادك كر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هييييييييييييييييييييع يا فنان ابشر حررررررررررررم اجلد مع حافظ
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*دة اجمل خبر من الصباح والله اليوم دة قشطة بس
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*احب شندي احب اهلي واحي الاهلي 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هاكم يا حلوين معلومات عن شندي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



…



تقع مدبنة شندي إلى الشمال من الخرطوم بحوالي مائة وعشرون كيلو متر 
مائة اربعة وسبعون يا حبيب
 أشهر قراها – المغاوير
بلد الخير والطيبة ارض اجدادى وانا اصلى مغوارى
 – بها العديد من المدارس مدرسة الاستقلال الابتدائية،
قضيت بها اجمل ستة سنين من عمرى
–  اشهر المدارس مدرسة شندي الاهليه
قضيت بها سنين الشقاوة الثلاثة (المرحلة المتوسطة)

 عبدالله الحسن
سنين الثانوى ومنها التحقت بجامعة السودان





تسلم عجبكو وانت تبحر بنا فى عروس النيل

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

تسلم عجبكو وانت تبحر بنا فى عروس النيل





تشكر يا حافظ علي تصحيح المعلومات و زي ما كتبت تحت المشاركة منقولة :004:


وبلاي انت قعدته في شندي والله ناس شندي ديل من امس بقوا احب ناس الي قلبي :022:

:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
زاد حنينى لارض الشباب...
فر قلبى وزاد العذاب ...
بى دمائى انا بكتب خطاب ....
انا وخيالى اليوم فى عتاب..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
ياخ شندى مدنيه وجمال ..
فيها زولى انا سمح الخصال ..
ماحصل فى يوم قال وقال ..
ضاع منامى وتابع الخيال...
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
عايز اكتب لى شندى فوق ...
قال لى اصبر بالله روق..
من عيونن ضاع العشوق ..
فر بسيمن شبه البروق ..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
عايز اروح من شندى القرى..
من قريش راجع لى وراء..
فى القليع الصيد ياترى..
والله فى خيلات ضرا..
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
برضى ماشى وانا لى امل ..
جو الحوش ازداد الوجل ..
جينا للعرقوق فى مهل ..
فى الدويمات ناير المقل...
يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....
الوصول لى بلد الحبيب ..
في الفجيجة أزداد اللهيب ..
فى المتمه ياخ الطبيب ...
ارحمونى وفى القوز اطيب..

يلا شندى نزور الحبايب الفريع الهدلو الوضيب....



 

صح لسانك      :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا ناس دار جعل ظبطوا الهولال المهلهل الماشي تونس عشان يتهلهل وما قصرتو مع الزعيم و الشفت فليكس خلي الهلال محتاج فيكس خخخخخخخخخخخخ والقادم احلي



 

اول الغيث قطرة 
قالو شنو احنا الدوري دا ما عايزينوا بنشيل
الكاس الافريقي خخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ولله الحمد الارباب مبسوط مليار قيراط نكايه في البرير الكلامو كلام الطير



 

البرير --------> كلام الطير في الباقير
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

والله يا عجبكو 
بكرة ناس الهلال في جرايدهم تقلي 
تصريح لي ود البري يقول دي تامر كبير 
وكمان عجبكو قال قصيدة في الهلال 
قبل ما يستاذن من ناس الهلال



 

قالو هزيمة الجلافيط بي مؤامرة مريخابية
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

أشرب جبنة في الزريبة الزريبة محل ما ولدت

خليهو الزعيم الارسنال ليهو بعدت
:1 (47):
...



 :055::055::055:
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ابشروا بالخير
حرررررررررررم كان انجلد



 
ياخونا انجلدو الجلافيط كفاااااااااية ما قصروووووو :sm127::sm127:
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هاكم يا حلوين معلومات عن شندي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



شندي دائما تذكرني باللحظات السعيدة و الحزينة أيضا؛ فقد انحدرت أصول أبواي منها؛ فمن حلة المحطة و مربع ثمانية كان التزاوج الذي جمع موظف السكة حديد ميرغني ببنت الزراعي محمد الطيب كأطول علاقة حميده عايشتها في حياتي… عاشوا متجاورين و قبروا متجاورين أيضا بفارق عامين عندما لم يقو والدي من البقاء وحده بعدها …سالت دموعه و بللت وجهه عندما لم تستطع أن ترد عليه ليلتها… كما سالت دموعهما مجتمعة عندما غادرهم “عصمت” قبلها بسبعة سنين… رحمهما الله بقدر رحمته التي وسعت كل شئ. فكانت مدينة الخرطوم مسواهم الأخير…

الا أن شندي كانت مرتع صباهم و صبانا نحن، و ما زلنا نعود اليها كل سانحة ففيها أهلنا و فيها منزلنا و جنينتنا. ركبنا في شندي “الحمير” و تنقلنا ما بين شندي فوق و التحتانية موقع المزرعة و أكلنا ثمار المانجو من أشجارها و الطعمية من “بت رشوان” و الببسي من دكان “العماوي” و لبسنا الطواقي و الشالات من نسج “النقادة” …و انتقل حب شندي الى أولادي أيضا التي نسير اليها كل موسم ليقطفوا من أشجار المانجو ذاتها و يتشربوا بحب وطنهم. 
تقع مدبنة شندي إلى الشمال من الخرطوم بحوالي مائة وعشرون كيلو متر في الضفة الشرقية من النيل وتصلها خطوط السكة الحديد المتجه شمالاً الى حلفا و كريمة و يربطها طريق بري كان ترابا الى أن قبل المواطنين التحدي و صار مسفلتا، و تبع التقسيم الجديد صارت عاصمة للمحافظة و تبع لها العديد من المحليات “كحجر العسل” وتضم الآن أكثر من ثلاثة وعشرون قرية منها حجر العسل والوادي السعيد والشيخاب والبسابير وكذلك محلية كبوشية والمتمة التي تقع جنوب غرب مدينة شندي. ومن أشهر القرى التي تضمها محلية المتمة قرية السيال الصغير والسيال الكبير وبها مشروع السيال وقري الكروماب والصلوعاب – الهوبجي – ود حامد وحجر الطير – ود الحبشي – وهناك محلية طيبة الخواض ومن أشهر قراها – المغاوير – العقيدة و قري كلي والمكنية.
تتميز شندي بالجناين و الغطاء الزراعي الكثيف و سكنتها اسر عريقة تنتمي للصفر و الغبش مثل ال كرار و ال ابوحربة و ال ابوزيد و ال عفاس و ال تاجر و تتكون من عدة قري متفرقة .. يمتهن اهلها الزراعة و التجارة حيث يتوزعون كتجار في جميع مدن السودان. وتعتبر من المدن الزراعية حيث توجد بها أكبر منطقة لزراعة المانجو وكذلك تشتهر بإنتاج الفول المصري والبصل والفاصوليا والعديد من الفواكه. وبها العديد من المصانع حيث بها مصنع النسيج والذي يعتبر من أوائل مصانع النسيج في السودان. وتوجد بها العديد من المدارس مدرسة الاستقلال الابتدائية، عبد الكريم السيد الثانوية العامة، شندي الثانوية وكذلك بها جامعة شندي والعديد من المؤسسات التعليمية.
كذلك بها عدد من المشاريع المروية ومن اهمها مشروع قندتو الزراعي، ومشروع كبوشية الذي تقع معظم أراضيه في قرية ديم القراي التي تعتبر من أكبر وأهم قرى شرق النيل التابعة لمحافظة شندي، وكذلك مشروع الزيداب وكلي وغيرها من المشاريع الحديثه مشروع الشهيد يمتد من العوتيب جنوبا حتي قري التضامن شمالا.
اما جامعة شندي فهي من الجامعات الحديثه و تشتمل علي عدد من الكليات الطب -الصحة القانون اداب – تربيه الاقتصاد- تنمية المجتمع. أما من ناحية الفن لقد قدمت مدينة شندي عدد من الفنانين الذين عطروا سموات السودان امثال الشفيع – علي ابراهيم – مجذوب أونسه – حسين شندي – محجوب كبوشية -الطيب عبدالله. أما في مجال الرياضة فبها عدد من الاندية التي مثلت في دوري السودان وهي (الاهلي النيل -سارديه – حوش بانقا – الهلال – الهدف، ومن اللاعبين المشهورين صلاح عبدالمحمود – علي فليكو – معتصم صديق – ناصر ابراهيم. ومن اشهر المدارس مدرسة شندي الاهليه عبدالله الحسن حوش بانقا منذ عام 1976 . 
تشهد شندي الان نقلة في مجال التعليم الخاص فأنشأت بها العديد من المدارس الخاصة لجميع المراحل و التي تميزت بمستواها التعليمي والاجتماعي وتشهد ايضا تطورا عمرانيا كبيرا.

(مسروووووووووووق)
ده شكر لشندي كلها مش ناس الاهلي بس ههههههههههه



 

وتشهد ايضا نهضة كرويييييية كبيرررررررررررة
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

الليله استعدُّوا وركبوا خيل الكر .... وقدّامن عقيدن باللّغر دفر


جنياتن العزاز الليله تتنتر ...... ويا (سيد اللبن) قول لي جدادك كر



 
هــــــــــــــــــــــــع ( كر و كر وكر )
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					





 

هع والله راجلا غنى زي غناك دا الليله مافي
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تشكر يا حافظ علي تصحيح المعلومات و زي ما كتبت تحت المشاركة منقولة :004:


وبلاي انت قعدته في شندي والله ناس شندي ديل من امس بقوا احب ناس الي قلبي :022:

:hellocv4:



 

شندي الكرم والجود 
معقولة يجو الضيفان ويرجعو بدون هدية
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]



 
:1 (41)::1 (41)::1 (41):
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*فى شندى الجمال، ود الملوك سواها 
ودموسى الحريف كررشريط سكواها
ارسنال عديل العشرة اتناساها
وودالبريريتفاصح ديونو ماحلاها
مزمل يعرض يقول البطحة ما احلاها
*

----------

